
Show HN: Debuild.co – Build web apps by describing what you want via GPT-3 - browsergap
https://debuild.co/?hn
======
atum47
I would love to try it out but the sign in was a turn off for me

~~~
verdverm
It's a Google form (for other readers).

Seems more like a super quick and extremely minimal page to gauge interest and
collect emails.

------
aus_sua
You should have a demo on your website.

